# TMI: can orgasms help dilate cervix?



## charli89

I am 1cm dilated and favourable, does having orgasms help the cervix to dilate? Been having contractions and nothing is happening with cervix and would like to help it along. x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

Hun, contractions are meant to do that as well. Yes i hear orgasms can help but why rush it? You have plenty of time left. Are you sure your contractions are the real thing?


----------



## Karlielkc

oo i didnt knwo you could be 1cm without being in labour..forgive me for being dim ive read numerous books, but not everything has sace in brain to be stored lol. Surely orgasms would help though as it encourages internal movements x


----------



## poppy666

I hope not or sex is out im soooooooooooooo not ready to have this little one yet ive not even got my pram etc :haha:


----------



## kristen77

I think orgasms are meant to lead to contractions of the uterus. But if I was 1cm dilated I wouldn't be having any (orgasms that is!) until I was full term! Nearly there though!

:)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

poppy666 said:


> I hope not or sex is out im soooooooooooooo not ready to have this little one yet ive not even got my pram etc :haha:

haha none of he "eviction" techniques work unless your body is ready :flower:


----------



## mummydee

having orgasms gives me horrendously painful braxton hicks so it wouldnt surprise me if it helped!


----------



## poppy666

DueMarch2nd said:


> poppy666 said:
> 
> 
> I hope not or sex is out im soooooooooooooo not ready to have this little one yet ive not even got my pram etc :haha:
> 
> haha none of he "eviction" techniques work unless your body is ready :flower:Click to expand...


Yeah but great excuse when OH tries to get jiggy knowing we not ready for him yet :rofl:


----------



## LuckySalem

Lmao


----------



## DueMarch2nd

:rofl:


----------



## LankyDoodle

I agree with DueMarch2nd. You're only 36 weeks. Obviously if you want to have sex, have sex, but it only helps if your body is 100% ready anyway. I wouldn't want to be helping labour along until I was at least full term (37 weeks).


----------



## MissE007

Well with my first about 20 minutes after having an orgasm I felt my first labour contraction so I'm 100% convinced they work when your body is ready! But bare in mind this didn't happen for me until I was 39 weeks, so like I said I think your body needs to really be ready for it to happen although I didn't have any prior signs at the time that I was until it actually happened.


----------



## Sam9kids

MissE007 said:


> Well with my first about 20 minutes after having an orgasm I felt my first labour contraction so I'm 100% convinced they work when your body is ready! But bare in mind this didn't happen for me until I was 39 weeks, so like I said I think your body needs to really be ready for it to happen although I didn't have any prior signs at the time that I was until it actually happened.

I agree, i started in labour 10 mins after sex with baby number 3

An hour after sex with number 4

an hour and a half after sex with number 5

An hour after sex with number 6

2 hours after sex with number 8

Wow my hubby has super sperm lolol:haha::haha::haha:

But like the others say, dont rush it


----------



## lynnikins

well i was 1-2cm dilated for the last 3 1/2wks with ds and no amount of orgasms or sex helped me get any further


----------



## lanaross

I agree, I've been 1cm dilated for weeks and orgasms don't do anything for me (aside from making me happy lol)


----------



## madasa

Sam9kids said:


> MissE007 said:
> 
> 
> Well with my first about 20 minutes after having an orgasm I felt my first labour contraction so I'm 100% convinced they work when your body is ready! But bare in mind this didn't happen for me until I was 39 weeks, so like I said I think your body needs to really be ready for it to happen although I didn't have any prior signs at the time that I was until it actually happened.
> 
> I agree, i started in labour 10 mins after sex with baby number 3
> 
> An hour after sex with number 4
> 
> an hour and a half after sex with number 5
> 
> An hour after sex with number 6
> 
> 2 hours after sex with number 8
> 
> Wow my hubby has super sperm lolol:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> But like the others say, dont rush itClick to expand...

Hun, if you're having sex 4 times a day, that ^ ^ is not much of an indication!! :rofl:


----------



## MrsGlitz

madasa said:


> Sam9kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissE007 said:
> 
> 
> Well with my first about 20 minutes after having an orgasm I felt my first labour contraction so I'm 100% convinced they work when your body is ready! But bare in mind this didn't happen for me until I was 39 weeks, so like I said I think your body needs to really be ready for it to happen although I didn't have any prior signs at the time that I was until it actually happened.
> 
> I agree, i started in labour 10 mins after sex with baby number 3
> 
> An hour after sex with number 4
> 
> an hour and a half after sex with number 5
> 
> An hour after sex with number 6
> 
> 2 hours after sex with number 8
> 
> Wow my hubby has super sperm lolol:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> But like the others say, dont rush itClick to expand...
> 
> Hun, if you're having sex 4 times a day, that ^ ^ is not much of an indication!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## corrie anne

The orgasms its self doesnt make you go into labor, theories are that sperm helps labor. orgasms just gives you 1 contraction and thats it, you need dozens of contractions to make your cervix dilate.


----------



## poppy666

Well im buggered then for the multi orgasm to get things started with my OH :rofl:


----------



## Shinning_Star

Baby will only some when body will let it and yeah don't rush. Give baby as muchtime as possible! 

I used to have contractions for what started out as five minutes afterwards and got to about half and hour after orgasms, and then finally at 37+6 had a big orgasm and my waters broke! However I didn't go into labour myself, so still had to be put on the drip.I think it's only a temporary thing.


----------



## Sam9kids

MrsGlitz said:


> madasa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam9kids said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissE007 said:
> 
> 
> Well with my first about 20 minutes after having an orgasm I felt my first labour contraction so I'm 100% convinced they work when your body is ready! But bare in mind this didn't happen for me until I was 39 weeks, so like I said I think your body needs to really be ready for it to happen although I didn't have any prior signs at the time that I was until it actually happened.
> 
> I agree, i started in labour 10 mins after sex with baby number 3
> 
> An hour after sex with number 4
> 
> an hour and a half after sex with number 5
> 
> An hour after sex with number 6
> 
> 2 hours after sex with number 8
> 
> Wow my hubby has super sperm lolol:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> But like the others say, dont rush itClick to expand...
> 
> Hun, if you're having sex 4 times a day, that ^ ^ is not much of an indication!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl:

The cheek!!!!!!!!


----------



## blahblahblah

Erm there isn't a delicate way of saying this :blush:

Don't go too mad with the orgasms too close to the birth. When I was being examined some of the MW's have a technique where they seem to be stabbing you in the clitoris, which hurts quite enough without any extra sensitivity!


----------



## prairie

I have been 1-1 1/2 cm dilated for 2-3 weeks now and nothing has moved me along, not orgasms or farm work or heavy lifting. I am 38+2. the doctor said I could have her anytime after 37 weeks and it would be just fine but clearly, they don't come out until they feel like it. I have even undergone a lot of stress and nothing!


----------



## Sparky0207

Totally agree with prairie.

I was 3-4cm over a week ago and told I would almost certainly have bubs before my due date. I have tried absolutely everything and have been having regular BH contractions for 3 weeks. Here I am at 41 weeks exactly about to go in for my 2nd sweep because baby is just too comfy!

Try all you like but trust me, nothing will shift your baby before its ready


----------

